# FR: diens



## yael dans l'herbe

Hoie,
In die zin van de telegraaf 'We vonden politieke uitspraken van Thomas Mann niet diens sterkte kant.' 
Ik kent 'dienst' en 'dient'(van dienen) maar geen 'diens'. Kan iemand uitleggen mij dit woord.


----------



## Peterdg

"Diens" is de genitief van het aanwijzend voornaamwoord "die" en betekent dus letterlijk "van die". In informeel taalgebruik zou je kunnen zeggen: "..van Thomas Mann niet die z'n sterkste kant".

De vrouwelijke vorm en het meervoud zijn "dier" of "dezer", maar deze vormen zijn in onbruik geraakt.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Dank wel Peterdg.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

yael des bois said:


> Kan iemand uitleggen mij dit woord.


Ik weet niet of hierop zit te wachten _maar_ de zinsvolgorde moet zijn 'kan iemand mij dit woord uitleggen?' 
Volgens mij moet dit omdat de persoonsvorm op de eerste plaats staat: dan verhuist de rest van het gezegde naar achter, maar ik weet het niet meer zeker.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

De infinitieve werkwoord achter naar de einde van de zin ?
Uw schijnt geleik hebben . Dank voor uw opmerking Renardreynaerde.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

yael des bois said:


> De infinitieve werkwoord achter naar de einde van de zin ?
> Uw schijnt geleik hebben . Dank voor uw opmerking Renardreynaerde.


"U schijnt gelijk te hebben" 
(Uw = votre, comme dans la deuxième phrase.   te hebben = Je ne sais pas, c'est comme ça)

De rien, de rien! Vous pourriez corrige mon français, si vous voulez. ^^


----------



## Joannes

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> De rien, de rien! Vous pourriez *corriger* mon français, si vous voulez. ^^


Puisque tu le demandes.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Joannes said:


> Puisque tu le demandes.


Ha! ha! Merci! ^_^


----------

